# Need some advice please help ...not sure whats going on with son ?



## mandie (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello, I am so glad I found this forum. I hope someone can please help me here. My son is 17 years old. For the past year or son he has been gradually developing these sympotms.

Weight loss ( each doctors visit he has losy 3-5 lbs monthly

nausea

hair shedding, falling out and brittle as it come back in thinner

insomina

forgetfullness ( I notice this )

excessive perspiration under the arms so much that he changes 5 times per day.

hand tremble ( Endo noticed this )

heart murmur sound

nausea ( comes and goes )

small grey patch of hair since 13 years old.(not sure if this is related)

Can all these symptoms be thyroidtis ? After using aldera for a wart on his hand he began all these symptoms and was also in the ER because of this cream. It also cause issues with your immune system. His doctor did a basic throid test in Nov and it was normal. Last week we went to Endo and they ordered 4 new test, we are still waiting on labs The Endo did not think it was thyrod but after noticing his hands shake she ordered the tests...

Whiile we are trying to fugure out what is going on I would greatly apprecaite any help and advie you have. thanks so much ! I am not sure if this is throiditis can this go away on its own ot do you need meds ? thank you all .


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Are you taking him to a "Children's Hospital" ?? If it is at all possible even if you have to drive two hours away or more, you will probably find the trip to Children's Hospital worthwhile. Just have your endo fax over a referral.

Have you looked up the cream to see if it has effected others this way? Be sure and print up adverse effects reports that are similar to yours. Be sure and submit your own adverse event report. (FDA website)

Your son is still young enough for Children's -- they get doctors together in a consensus when necessary and they will have "in clinic" appointments meaning more than one doctor (sometimes three or more) are present when needed.

Children's Hospital is a very specialized place to tackle things just like this. We must make sure it remains on every AFA plan so that it is available to every single child in the USA.

Check out some of the adverse events reported at http://www.drugcite.com/?q=IMIQUIMOD (this appears to be the other name for Aldara)

Also I would encourage you to use a basal body thermometer and get his temperature every morning upon wake up, every night, and chart everything he eats, how he feels throughout the day... All of these things to add up to help the doctors determine what is going on. This kind of info can help them see the facts.


----------



## mandie (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello, Thanks so much for your reply. We are still waiting for the labs and as soon as we know I will look into Childrens Hospital. I have neot not heard of a basal body theremometer, but I will get one too. Thanks again !


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

> After using aldera for a wart on his hand he began all these symptoms and was also in the ER because of this cream. It also cause issues with your immune system. His doctor did a basic throid test in Nov and it was normal.


Can you clarify if the thyroid tests in November were before or after he used the Aldara?


----------



## mandie (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi Jenny ,

The Aldera was given to him in August , then the first Thyroid test was done in Nov,

Just today we did receive the results from the Endo and she said they were all good. She also tested for anti bodies and they were none present. I really truly think this is someone related to thyroid problems, is it possible that it still can be thyroiditis even thought his tests came back normal ?

We dont know were to go from here...The endo just said " you can take this off your list "

thanks


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

If you have to, take him to Children's Hospital Urgent Care and see if the doctor there will refer him to a doctor inside the hospital, or ask the endo to refer him to Childrens for evaluation due to the symptoms that are going on. I can't urge you enough to get him there -- they are basically -- amazing.


----------



## mandie (Feb 24, 2014)

I am going to call Childrens asap this morning as soon as they open . We have been up all night and my son has had excessive sweating and now something else ...he is hot on one side and regular on the other side of his face ( cheeks ) . I am sick with worry ...Can you please tell me if he can still have issues wirh this thyroid even though the Endo told us yesterday the tests came back normal and to take this off our "list" ? She just meant to move on...and I just found out she has only been a Endo for about 2 years so not sure if she has a lot of expertise in this area.....If anyone here knows about the hot/cold symptoms can you please let me know...Thank you again for all your help, I appreciate it so much


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

I really don't know - but it sounds like something else is going on. I will pray for your son right now. Get him to Children's urgent care asap - and let them take over from there -- I know you will get the help you need -- please go now.

After you arrive while you are in the waiting room, then gather the info you need from where he went to the ER and the endo and have those files faxed over to Childrens so that the people working with him can help him even better, but go to Children's first - I urge you - to their Urgent care or ER and that should hopefully help you get the ball rolling to get the help you need.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello -- how is your son? Did you guys make it to Children's today?


----------



## mandie (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello, Thank you so much for your prayers and your concerns, I truly appreciate it.

I took him to our local ER becuase he was not feeling well enough to make the drive but we did get an appt with Childrens Hospital Neurology for March 7th. We were told he had a virus from the Er here and they disregarded all the symptoms I tried to tell they about . They said they were not sure what the hot/cold symptoms were from since they were gone by the time he was seen. They have him IV fluids and he felt a little better until again last night so today I may take him to Childrens ER as you suggested because I dont think we should wait until friday..

I did get his thyroid labs back and I will post them in the lab section later ....

thanks so much and I will let you know how it goes at childrens too.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Some Children's have an "Urgent Care" on the hospital -- they're also superb. If you indicate that something's been going on since... (what date) and it's getting worse -- or it's changed into this... or whatever is the case, hopefully they'll work on getting him to the bottom of things, but that's GREAT that you guys have an appointment w/Chidlren's neurology!! (They are A M A Z I N G!!) I hope you can gather all of your files for treatements/help/er visits/doc visits/files on him so that they have it for that March 7 appointment -- that helps them have the background in their hand - the proof in the pudding that hey - somethings been going on here for awhile. (You can call in advance, walk in and pick up the copies of the files so they are in your hand

Take care, take heart, and will pray for your son.


----------



## mandie (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello, Im so glad top know they are a great hospital !! Thank you again for recommending them 

Yesterday we went to the allergist just to eliminate that too. He said something about a adrenal gland disorder has similar symtoms . I came across a few disorders and now Im really worried all over again.. This is my question if you happen to know.... What kind of doctor would you see for adrenal gland disorders ? The Enocronologist said it was NOT hormone related at all and she was very sure of this. So Im a little confused is the adrenal glands part of the thyroid testing too ? Is it all hormone realted if you happen to know maybe ? Cant wait to go to Childrens tomorrow morning .....counting down the seconds


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Hope you're beginning to get some answers & help for your son.


----------

